# Lenker verrutscht...



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

wenn ich mit meinem
KHE Goldie Street / Dirt BMX





etwas höhere sprünge mache verrutscht andauernt mein lenker sodas ich nach jedem 2. Sprung meinen Lenker neu einstellen muss...
wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Knacki1 (16. November 2006)

Du musst die Schrauben am Vorbau richtig derbe festziehen... dann verrutscht der Lenker normalerweise auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

ich hab meinen ersten imbus schon kaputt gemacht.....so feste hab ich se angezogen alle 4


----------



## Knacki1 (16. November 2006)

Ist der Lenker denn an der Stelle wo geklemmt wird so angeraut?


----------



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

ja


----------



## Maxzibit (16. November 2006)

ja, was hast du denn für ein inbuss ?

wenn das einer ist, mit dem man die ikea möbel zusammen schraubt, kann das fast nicht klappen.
geh doch mal in dein bike laden, und frag nach einem guten inbuss, dann kannst du dein vorbau auch ordentlich anziehen.


----------



## Hamstar3 (16. November 2006)

wenns an lockeren schrauben liegen sollt,die sie wieder lockern,empfehle ich Loclite......


----------



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

der imbuss war beim fahrrad dabei ;-)

Edit: die schrauben lockern sich nicht


----------



## derdani (16. November 2006)

S!CK schrieb:


> der imbuss war beim fahrrad dabei ;-)



das is das gleiche wie ikea.


----------



## BikeBro (16. November 2006)

dann rau den lenker an der stelle irgedendwie noch en bischen auf und wenns das immer noch net tut dann tust du zusätzlich noch irgendwie an eine stelle en kleines stück papier oder sowas. dann musste nur die schrauben nur richtig übel festziehen. an besten mit ner kleinen ratsche


----------



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

thx für die 2 Tips wegds gleich usprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (16. November 2006)

Du kannst auch das Oberteil vom Vorbau abschrauben und dessen Unterseite auf Sandpapier abziehen.


----------



## Flatpro (17. November 2006)

alles mal sauber machen....lack suckz your style down


----------



## bigboysports (17. November 2006)

Am besten mal den Vorbau aufschrauben und mit etwas rauem Schleifpapier die Farbe entfernen. Da der Lenker auch lackiert ist, auch da eventuell etwas Farbe mit Schleifpapier entfernen. Wenn Du dann die Schrauben vernünftig angezogen hast, dann sollte es halten.


----------



## S!CK (17. November 2006)

danke für die Tips...er hält jezt 

juhu!!


----------



## Weltmeister (11. Dezember 2006)

ich meine,man(n) könnte ja auch von vorne anfangen,haben lenker und vorbau gleiche klemmung?    achja wenns wieder net funzt mach ersma den lack an der klemmung ab,un nach dem anziehen vergewisser dich das auch das gewinde net im popo ist,so wie bei mir...achja: prowisorich (acchhh scheiß wort!) hab ich bei mir mal 13er schrauben reingedreht  
 cheers


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Dezember 2006)

Er hats Problem doch schon gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (11. Dezember 2006)

jaund


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Du musst die Schrauben am Vorbau richtig derbe festziehen... dann verrutscht der Lenker normalerweise auch nicht mehr.



Jaaaa riesen Idee! Damit ist der Lenkerbruch dann vorprogrammiert. 

1) Lack suxx (s.o.)

2) Motorendichtmasse aus der Tube auf die betreffenden Teile schmieren (Zylinderkopfdichtzeugs), zusammenschrauben mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment (was mit Sicherheit net viel ist), Rest abputzen.

Wenn er ez nur hält weil du u.a. die Schrauben festgeballert hast, dann machs lieber so...gerade bei leichten Lenker ist das von Vorteil.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Dezember 2006)

"imbuß" habt ihr noch vergessen


----------



## wannabe_old (12. Dezember 2006)

mich langweilt es wenn ich "imbus" sitze und es regnet


----------



## Maxzibit (12. Dezember 2006)

"imbus" kommt von innensechsakantschlÃ¼ssel. also eigentlich heisst es inbus...
aber, egal,
zu dem drehmoment, die schlÃ¼ssel kosten ca. 60- 100 â¬, ich denke mal die wenigsten haben so etwas daheim, die meisten bikelÃ¤den mÃ¼sten dass aber haben. und ein bmx vorbau wÃ¼rde ich jetzt mal mit 7nm anziehen.


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2006)

Drehmomentschlüssel muss man im Arm haben


----------



## Maxzibit (12. Dezember 2006)

> Drehmomentschlüssel muss man im Arm haben



ok, ich mach auch nr ganz wenig mit einem drehmomentschlüssel, aber bisher war noch keine angabe, da wollte ich mal ein bisschen helfen...


----------



## Knacki1 (12. Dezember 2006)

Schweißt euren lenker einfach annen Rahmen ...


----------



## MsFelix (12. Dezember 2006)

einfach den lenker festbraten und fertig ist die Sache!


----------



## Raddon (12. Dezember 2006)

Wie wärs mit Entfetter?
Außerdem: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. Dezember 2006)

a) Den Lenker an den Rahmen zu schweißen ist nicht so ganz sinnvoll!  
b) Das Anschweißen des Lenkers an den Vorbau wird spätestens dann problematisch, wenn der Vorbau aus Aluminium ist.  

Wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss, dann kann man in den Vorbau zwei Grundlöcher bohren, in die man Stifte einbringt. Auf der Gegenseite bohrt man in den Lenker ebenfalls zwei Löcher womit sich der Lenker auf die Stifte stecken lässt. Das lässt einem zumindest die Option offen, bei einem neuen Lenker einen anderen Lenkerwinkel zu wählen.
Das ganze sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man im Umgang mit der Bohrmaschine einiger Maßen geschickt ist oder wenn man eine Fräsmaschine oder ein Bohrwerk zur Verfügung hat. Sonst wird's krumm und schief.


----------



## Bike Lane (12. Dezember 2006)

ein vorbau gehört mit circa 10-12nm angezogen. 7nm sind viel zuwenig beim bmx.


----------



## Michael Night (12. Dezember 2006)

Heiliger Strohsack! Was geht denn hier ab?

Ihr könnt doch nicht im Ernst eure Lenker mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten, oder Löcher (!) in eure Vorbauten und Lenker bohren.

Für diejenigen die diese Tipps ernst nehmen möchte ich meine Warnungen ausgesprochen haben!

1. Die Lack-Chrom- oder sonst was für ne Beschichtung hat ihren Sinn. Sie schützt den Lenker vor äußeren Einflüssen. Wenn man sie wegschleift kann der Lenker oxidieren -das ist uncool!

2. Das unterlegen von Papier ist asi. Fault doch eh weg. Was ne feine Sache ist, ist Montagepaste. Das ist ein Gel das mit kleinen Kügelchen aus Kunststoff versetzt ist. Dieses Zeug verhindert, das sich der Lenker nach der Montage drehen kann weil es -grob gesagt- die Lücken füllt. 

3. Löcher haben nirgends am rad was verloren!!! @hertener: Junge, du kannst doch nicht so einen Mist (sorry) hier rein schreiben. Wenn sich wegen deinen geilen Tipps jemand auf die Fresse legt, kann das bös ausgehen (und das nichtmal für dich)! Du hast doch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und solltest den jüngeren nicht so einen Scheiss erzählen (ist doch war!).

Ich will keinen (hertener) beleidigen, aber ein großer Teil eurer Tipps sind fürn A.... !


----------



## Weltmeister (12. Dezember 2006)

mit der montagepaste ist echt geil!also zumindest beim auto,kenns vom alten capri restaurieren... 
 nur shice ist es,wenn du den lenker wieder ab machst.musste viel mit uni-verdünnung drüber rubbeln,aber da haben die männlichen teilnehmer dieser runde ja wohl kein prob mit...


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2006)

Ne so schlimm ist das net. Ich habs mit so nem grünen Zeug von Loctite gemacht. Ich glaube das hieß Wellendichtmasse.


----------



## Weltmeister (13. Dezember 2006)

meins war blau.von welcher marke hab ich k.A. mehr,is schon ein jahr her.is halt zum abdichten+halten der zylinderkopfdichtungen,und weil (wie sich nachher rausstellte) wir nen kolbenfresser hatten,mussten wir die ziemlich oft wechseln und wieder druf machen...


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2006)

@ Keegan:
Wie Du sicherlich gelesen hast, schrieb ich: "Wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss...!".  Damit wollte ich lediglich eine Alternative zum Schweißen anführen. Ich hätte auch Löten schreiben können. ^^



> Löcher haben nirgends am rad was verloren!!!


Was sagst Du denn da zum Grim Reaper?  



> Wenn man sie (_Lackierung_) wegschleift kann der Lenker oxidieren -das ist uncool!


Wer legt fest was cool und uncool ist?  



> Ich will keinen (hertener) beleidigen,..


Ja, nee, passt schon. Kopf hoch!


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Dezember 2006)

oxidieren ist wohl kaum ein problem, weil bevor dir der lenker wegoxidiert, ist er sicher schon drei mal gebrochen durchs fahren. montagepaste, loctite oder sonst irgend ein anderes zeug ist auch vollkommen unsinnig, da die rändelung beim lenker vollkommen ausreichend ist um ein verdrehen zu verhindern. einfach die schrauben gleich fest anziehen (10-14nm je nach fahrstiel) und die sache ist gegessen. achja, wenn man den lack wegkratz kann man mit wd40 drübersprühen, kurz einwirken lassen und gründlich abwischen, dann ist für 6monate ruhe mit oxidation und auf die reibung zwischen vorbau und lenker hat das nahezu auch keinen effekt, durch die extreme rändelung.


----------

